# '92 Electronic "Heads-up" dashboard



## impala409 (Apr 5, 2007)

I've got a '92 Brougham with the Electronic Display and heads-up speed projection on the
inside of the windshield. When you start the car, there is no display whatsoever, but after driving around for about half an hour, it pops up and continues to work perfectly. It seems
that temperature and/or humidity may affect how long it takes to light up, it the winter, it takes forever, in the summer, sometimes only a couple of minutes. Any ideas on how to fix?
Replacement is not an option, these electronic dashboards go for around $1200.


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

pull it out and check for bad solder joints


----------

